# Confused about gender



## Marius.u (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello everyone! I've got these two champs for some time now. The one that has a yellow crest has already gone through his first moulting and does heart wings, sings, bangs his beak all over the place, so I'm guessing he is a male. I'm not sure about the one with a gray crest. He/she is moulting right nou, but sings and creams all day long. It also does heart wings, but not that often. Could you help me out with an opinion? Thanks!


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Your two birds are both pearl pied mutations. So, it is very hard to sex them. Based on behaviors of them, both are male. The gray crest may be due to "dirty face" of pie mutation.


----------



## Marius.u (Mar 25, 2019)

Daytontiel said:


> Your two birds are both pearl pied mutations. So, it is very hard to sex them. Based on behaviors of them, both are male. The gray crest may be due to "dirty face" of pie mutation.


 thank you!


----------

